# How Long can we take Meberverine ?



## vish (Oct 8, 2013)

This is my third thread in this group...I have been diagnosed with IBS few months back and the GI doc sugested me to take *enterogermina[probiotic*] and* mebeverine hydrochloride* for one month...my situations got better after using these medicines and i visited the doc yesterday..he told me to stop the probiotic and asked to contninue mebaverine to 1 or 2 months...and if get any urgent bowel emergenices use lomotil[anti diarea tab]..

*My question is hw many of you used it??*

*How long can we use it??*

*Do it have any side efects?*


----------

